# Schnur sinkend machen!?



## Lucioperca17 (31. Mai 2013)

hallo,

ich habe über die suchaktion nichts richtiges gefunden und frage daher nochmal nach wie man sowohl eine mono als auch eine geflochtene sinkend machen kann-ohne dabei jedoch spülmittel oder seife dafür zu verwenden,da ich denke bei gerüchen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.gibts hier tipps?
mir würde es reichen wenn die ersten 20m oder so einigermassen sinken würden.


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Die Monofile Schnur schwimmt weil sich daran Ablagerungen und vor allem auch Fett/Öl etc. sammelt. (Von Spezialschnüren abgesehen).
Da hilft nur entfetten, dazu brauchts irgendetwas das Fett löst daher wirst du um Spüli oder ähnliches nicht herum kommen.

Bei Geflochtenen wirds eh schwierig, die schwimmen so oder so (Von Spezialschnüren abgesehen).


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Was bitte spricht gegen Neutralseife? Das viertel Tröpfchen, das nötig ist um die 20 m Mono zu entfetten, macht nun wirklich nichts aus. Normale Geflechtschnur bringst du nicht zum sinken, weil das Material an sich schwimmend ist. Da musst du entweder mit Sinkgewichten arbeiten, oder eine spezielle sinkende Geflechtschnur kaufen, wenn du eine auftreibst.


----------



## TimSchmidt (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

hmmm,

ich hab da so clips für die rute von DAM: der schwarze heißt sink der rote float.

dadurch einfach die schnur laufen lassen und sie sinkt bzw. schwimmt.

keine ahnung ob es das heute noch gibt ?!? #c

oder reicht einfach absenken mit einem blei ?

oder einfach mal paar mal durch einen nassen lappen ziehen damit die schnur wieder sauber wird und dann evtl. sinkt ?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

aus welcher Intension möchtest Du den die Schnüre sinkend machen...?

Bei Gigafish gibt es da eine z.B geflecht Schnur die sinkend ist....Giga Tec hab diese Woche davon ein Muster bekommen macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Lucioperca17 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

@möhneseefischer

um den schnurbauch beim posenfischen wegzubekommen.ist sehr nervig.zum einen muss man da (am see) beim leichtesten wind ständig reinziehn,zum andren sind die schnüre von zwei ruten ruckzuck verheddert und zu guter letzt habe ich schon fische verloren weil ich in den schnurbauch rein angeschlagen habe.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Na ob da ne sinkende Schnur dein Problem löst wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

doch, da hilft eine sinkende Schnur schon. Die Oberflächendrigft ist schließlich meist am stärksten, Schnur unter Wasser hilft da einiges.

aber um einen Entfetter kommst du nicht rum, und da ist Seife/Spüli am billigsten und einfachsten zu bekommen.

Ich hab dazu nen kleinen Schwamm mit Spüli in einer alten Filmdose/Ü-Ei. Bei Bedarf weit auswerfen, Schnur im Schwamm halten bei  einkurbeln....fertig.

(Und wenn man dann noch nen zweiten Schwamm mit Silikonöl hat kann man auch wieder schwimmende Schnur haben wenn nötig....)


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*



> Na ob da ne sinkende Schnur dein Problem löst wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Ich auch!
Da hast du dann den Schnurbauch eben unter Wasser, in der Vertikalen anstatt über Wasser.
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal mit nem Tropfen Spüli versuchen und dann bist du schlauer!

Jürgen


----------



## Lucioperca17 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

...ne sinkende schnur müsste da schon helfen.da der schnurbauch durch die drift ja quasi erst ensteht.wenn die schnur zu grunde sinkt müsste der schnurbauch um einiges kleiner sein,als der der an der oberfläche durch drift und wind in kürzester zeit entsteht.und ihr seid euch sicher dass das spüli die fische nicht abschreckt?auch aale nicht?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Jetzt mach dich mal wegen diesem Hauch von Seife nicht verrückt. Dieses Verfahren ist älter als der Böhmerwald und hat noch keinen Fisch verschreckt.

Nur eines solltest du mit der abgesenkten Schnur dann anders machen. Den Anhieb nicht mehr nach oben ziehen, sondern seitlich nach hinten. Dadurch kommt er, wegen dem Wasserwiderstand, deutlich besser und direkter an!


----------



## skally (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Also wenn du am stark unter wasser verkrauteten bereich angelst solltest du eher die Finger von sinkender Hauptschnur lassen.
Das sorgt eher dafür, vorallem wenn bewegung im Wasser ist, das du regelmäßig dein montage+eventuelle Fisch durch`s Kraut ziehst. Weil in der regel sich die Schnur da am Uferbereich Flachwasserbereich  im Kraut gut verfangen kann.

Sonst im gut sortierten Fliegenfischer Laden gibs auch solche Knetmassen womit man vorfachschnürre entfetten tut. Funktioniert prima und belastet in keinster weise. 

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/Zubehoer/SchwimmSinkmittel/1135_RRR_DegreaserEntfetter/


----------



## Lucioperca17 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*



skally schrieb:


> Also wenn du am stark unter wasser verkrauteten bereich angelst solltest du eher die Finger von sinkender Hauptschnur lassen.
> Das sorgt eher dafür, vorallem wenn bewegung im Wasser ist, das du regelmäßig dein montage+eventuelle Fisch durch`s Kraut ziehst. Weil in der regel sich die Schnur da am Uferbereich Flachwasserbereich im Kraut gut verfangen kann.
> 
> Sonst im gut sortierten Fliegenfischer Laden gibs auch solche Knetmassen womit man vorfachschnürre entfetten tut. Funktioniert prima und belastet in keinster weise.
> ...


 
guter einwand! daran habe ich bislang nicht gedacht.hätte mir aber einleuchten müssen,da ich das problem früher jahrelang auf grund hatte,dass der fisch kurz zog und dann losliess,weil die schnur im kraut lag.ok.also eine angel mit sinkschnur fürs frühjahr und die andre dann für sommer/herbst...!?


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Die Kunst besteht darin die richtige Schnur für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck zu finden....

Für die Kombos die ich im Fließwasser mit Pose will ich eine schwimmende Schnur, dementsprechend such ich mir die aus.
Für die Kombos die ich auf Grund fische will ich ne schnell sinkende Schnur, dementsprechend such ich mir die aus.
Und für Stillwasserposenfischerei ist eine sehr wenig sinkende bzw. fast schwebende Schnur ideal.
Es ist natürlich nicht einfach diese zu finden da dazu vom Hersteller meist keine Angaben gemacht werden, da hilft meist nur ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Bei meiner derzeitigen Posenkombo und entsprechnd der Entfernung und Drift korrekt gewählter Pose verläuft die Schnur zwischen Posenöse und Rutenspitze etwa in der Tiefe der Posenöse.
Dazu ist es auch wichtig dass die Pose (waggler) nicht zu leicht gewählt ist und vor allem dass die Schnur nicht zu dick und dadurch zu schwer ist.

Wenn die Schnur zwischen Pose und Rute soweit absinkt dass sie ins Kraut kommt stimmt mit der gesamten Montage was nicht. Einfach mal bildlich vorstellen, dabei würde dann auch zwangsläufig die Pose Richtung Angler gezogen.

Mit entfetter Schnur folgende Vorgehensweise:
Den Angelplatz überwerfen, Rutenspitze unter Wasser und durch ein paar hektische Kurbelumdrehungen die Schnur unter Wasser ziehen, dann die Rute mit Rutenspitze knapp über oder unter der Wasseroberfläche ablegen und die Spannung so halten dass die Schnur nicht weiter absinken kann (geöffneter Bügel funktioniert da natürlich nicht).
Wenn die Pose dann auf den Angler zu gezogen wird passt die Abstimmung Schnur/Pose nicht.

(Und da die Frage wahrscheinlich kommen wird: Ich nutze derzeit dafür die Stroft Super Mono und bin recht angetan, hab sie aber noch nicht allzulang drauf und will deshalb noch kein endgültiges Fazit geben.)


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn die Pose dann auf den Angler zu gezogen wird passt die Abstimmung Schnur/Pose nicht.
> [...]


Es sei denn, es wird eine Laufpose verwendet - dann wird die Pose natürlich eine gewisse Strecke auf den Angler zukommen.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schnur sinkend machen!?*

Stimmt, schlecht ausgedrückt. Danke für den Hinweis.
ich meinte detaillierter: Wenn die Pose nach absinken der Montage (also wenn alles in Endposition ist) noch auf den Angler zugezogen wird. Denn dann darf auch der Laufschwimmer nicht mehr näher kommen.


----------

